
Making company culture data-driven - zeal-technology
At http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zeal.technology we monitor our company culture everyday through pretty unconventional means. We use an AI to pickup on how we are doing from a day to day basis and transparently track and display peaks and valleys in our overall morale. It has allowed us to solve morale problems and boost productivity. It also allows us to really shape the company culture in everyone&#x27;s image instead of just one person&#x27;s which is far too common in my opinion.<p>I am curious as to how your company tracks and addresses culture needs.
======
zeal-technology
Here is the link to the bot we created and use on a daily basis.
[http://zeal.technology/](http://zeal.technology/)

~~~
webmaven
Presumably the bot is your company's product, not just something you use
internally?

~~~
zeal-technology
Yes it is also our product. We use it internally every day as well.

~~~
webmaven
Well, dogfooding is always a good idea.

~~~
usgroup
Unless you literally sell dog food.

~~~
webmaven
If it is literal dog food, _you feed it to your dog_.

------
usgroup
It's a good idea. Does it work with email? It should work with email. Even if
all it did was a continuous version of the 360 review, or a smarter company
survey, I'd use it, if it worked with email.

Keeping pulse over 1000 people is difficult, but it isn't "culture" so much
that I'd care for. It's morale, focus and approval.

